# Red Ale Recipe



## balconybrewer (17/7/08)

hi all,
i am keen to brew up a red ale, similar in colour to the matilda rooftop but im confused about the malts / specialties to use. I have done some reading on carared and melanoidian but can't seem to find a definitive difference or recipe that uses both. Below is what I am thinking so far. I would really appreciate some input on this one guys especially from someone who can comment on the colour that either will imaprt.
cheers


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 23.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.08 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 28.85 % 
0.80 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 15.38 % 
0.40 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.30 L of water at 75.8 C 67.8 C


----------



## devo (17/7/08)

Looks OK, carared will get the desired colour but you may wanna back off on the melanoidin/munich II a tad and bring up the maris otter. melanoidin itself in small doses makes for a very if not excessively malty beer. I'd probably up the bitterness to at least 30 IBU but then again each to his own.

what yeast ya planning on using?


----------



## Tony (17/7/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=carared

try this thread for some info

Tried and tested.

Your better off using caraaroma and a bit of Roast barley for a red colour that melanoiden.

cheers


----------



## balconybrewer (17/7/08)

still just sticking to dired, prob S-04 or nottingham.

so the purpose of the Melanoidin is to increase the malt flavor massively?

have you used the carared yourself?


----------



## devo (17/7/08)

Not done much intentionally of reds but found I accidentally achieved it with roasted malts as per Tony's suggestion. Melanoidin is a good friend in small portions when it comes to lagers etc. 

Nottingham will suit fine and is very neutral but effective as far as ale yeasts go.


----------



## Tony (17/7/08)

this was 2% caraaroma, 1% roast barly, the rest golden promise

Edit: drinking it right now

Id say lose the munich and melanoiden, they tend to throw an orange tint. Go the true red malts.

carared, caraaroma and roast barley


----------



## devo (17/7/08)

nice glassware T


----------



## Tony (17/7/08)

i was showing off the colour


----------



## balconybrewer (17/7/08)

ok sounds good tony, will put the Melanoidin Malt away for now and reduce the munich, with the addition of some cararoma.


----------



## Fents (18/7/08)

Tony said:


> this was 2% caraaroma, 1% roast barly, the rest golden promise
> 
> Edit: drinking it right now
> 
> ...



Recipe Please good Sir! :beerbang:


----------



## clay (18/7/08)

I've got a brew conditioning now which used 10% carared plus base malts and I must say I am a little dissapointed with the colour. Thought it would be a bit "redder".


----------



## Asher (18/7/08)

Try adding some of this for an authentic rooftop


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/7/08)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/08)

My red Ale recipie

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=pillar+red+ale


----------

